# School for Teddies



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

We seem to have a lot making teddies shall we make a school for them to go to its up to you , We will need a name for the school let me know what you think if a good idea or a bad one I dont mind any ideas or remarks it will keep the group going


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds fine to me. We will probably need to include bunnies once Pat (gypsycream) has her class. Maybe we need one for Pat's poppets and pets. I just love her and her patterns. She is such a talented person and gives us all so much "happy time" making her creations. Whenever I am down, I pull out one of her patterns and before I know it I have comfort again.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
Yes Pat does make some lovely creations I myself like her work loove the dolls I dont think I could work with the fluffy yarn I did give it a try but its to thin for me I think that someone has a page like a school page for pats poppets That why I stopped doing the poppet school on here ,
I can make a school up for teddies and other toys if you would like .
I think someone will be making a page up for the rabbits and things on the main page for pat 

everyone will have to say if they want one or not


----------



## angel whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

I see by the dates of the post that they were o
ver a year ago. I am a bear maker and collector and am wondering if any of you are still active on this list.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love toy making, wish I had more time to make more ☺


----------

